# 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 10, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/04/5d-mark-ii-7d-mark-ii-within-a-month-cr1/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/04/5d-mark-ii-7d-mark-ii-within-a-month-cr1/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Two DPR Rumors in one Week!

</strong>[<a href="http://www.1001noisycameras.com/2011/04/dealer-rumors-canon-5d-mk3-and-7d-mk2-within-a-month.html">1K1</a>] posted a [<a href="http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1032&message=38176836">DPR</a>] rumor about a 5D Mark III and 7D Mark II being announced within a month.</p>
<p>Enjoy the spelling mistakes. :)</p>
<blockquote><p>My local dealer, media markt, claims that the new 5d3 and 7d2 will be announced within a month and in the shelves this summer. The sales representative was so sure and convincing that I am selling my 5d2 before the price drops. He claimed the sales team already prepares for the rush of totally 7 new models/updates from Canon and Nikon, and that the new add’s from media markt are being prepared formthis as we speek!</p></blockquote>
<p><strong>CR’s Take

</strong>Not likely. I think I’ll see a 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x before I see a 7D Mark II.</p>
<p>I know of two dealers that have advanced knowledge of some product announcements, and by advanced… I mean about 48 hours.</p>
<p>File this under “grain of salt bigger than a Bentley”</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## pedro (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! Means that Elvis is *

alive and well singing in Vegas this August. So the conspiracy theory proves to be right...;-) BTW: An early fall anncouncement as mentioned earlier on this site (I won't forget the grain of salt either regarding the situation in Japan) would be great. So enjoy your days and fire your frames away with any type of gear available...Regards, Peter in Switzerland


----------



## John Smith (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR1]*



Canon Rumors said:


> The sales representative was so sure and convincing that I am selling my 5d2 before the price drops.



That sentence alone would have made me rank this rumor CR0.


----------



## afrank99 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR1]*

I would never trust a Media Markt sales clerk for anything...


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR1]*



Canon Rumors said:


> [<p>I know of two dealers that have advanced knowledge of some product announcements, and by advancedâ€¦ I mean about 48 hours.</p>



Well, Media Markt is part of a quite a large store chain, something in the ballpark of Best Buy. But information trickeling down through the franchising relations, management and logistics to the common photo aisle guy? 
Perhaps something along the lines of "supply is running low" + "last time that happend the new models showed up"...


----------



## alipaulphotography (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*

I'm glad this has been demoted to [CR0].

Sounds more like an April fool!

Ali

www.alipaul.com


----------



## akiskev (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*

"Rumors" like this one deserve a separate category, haha!!!


----------



## Bill Pryor (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*

Perhaps a category represented by an icon of a steaming pile of horse manure?


----------



## fotox.tv (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*

1. Media Markt is a large retail chain selling all over Europe, based in Germany, specialising on consumer goods, mainly in the medium to lower quality range. Main sales argument is cheapest price.
mediamarkt.de/angebot/digitalkamera_camcorder/

2. Due to the low price market approach many (but probably not all!) sales persons have not enjoyed a thorough training in photography. 

3. As Media Markt advertisements usually react very quick to market changes. I would doubt that the advertisements are being prepared many weeks in advance.

4. I assume that Canon goes to the press with news about a new camera several weeks or even months before you can buy them in the shops. If you look at the latest L lenses the delay can last up to several months.

Summary: Probability of this rumour seemsto be pretty low from my point of view.


----------



## hutjeflut (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR1]*



afrank99 said:


> I would never trust a Media Markt sales clerk for anything...



hehe i agree however if he was one wanting profits he would say there wouldnt be a upgrade at all this year so he can sell a camere now


----------



## Risto (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*

I really don't think so. 7D MKII so soon, damn i bought my 7D in october, cause i was so sure that MKII wouldn't come before late 2011 or 2012.


----------



## endigo (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR1]*



Lawliet said:


> ...Perhaps something along the lines of "supply is running low" + "last time that happend the new models showed up"...



Maybe those guys have not watched the news from Japan lately.


----------



## HughHowey (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*

I literally can't wait for this camera to come out. I'm loving the suspense, the anticipation, the surety that I'll be disappointed in some ways and blown away in others.

I'll be pre-ordering this camera, pretty much no matter what. I wonder what the delay will be between me sending that order in and actually receiving it? I've seen other cameras take several months to ship to people when they were released.

Having never peeked through a FF body before (and I'm not going to until the day I unbox this thing), it's gonna be rapturous for me. First lens on will be my 135L. First subject will be my wife or dog, whoever is being cuter that day.


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*



HughHowey said:


> First subject will be my wife or dog, whoever is being cuter that day.



LOL


----------



## distant.star (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*

I talked with a guy who works at the carwash yesterday. He's top wipe there and said he personally handles the car of the Canon USA Marketing VP. He said the VP told him the exact date the 5D Mark III will be available for purchase here in the U.S.

Unfortunately, this car wash guy wants me to pay him $1000 for the information. Well, I'm saving my money for the actual camera.

If anyone wants this information, send me the $1000, and I'll get it for you from this car wash guy!



Disclaimer: This is satire and not a solicitation for funds. If you'd like to send me $1000 just to be nice, I'll appreciate it, even report it as income, but I'm not offering anything in return.


----------



## lbloom (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*

5DIII and 7DII in the same month? Might as well announce the new 1D line this month too!


----------



## EYEONE (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*

This is a good load of crap.

If this Media Market is anything like a Best Buy (which it sounds like it is) then it is a load. Best Buy guys don't have a clue.

I still peg the 7DII a year out from now.


----------



## catz (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*

I would love this to be true. However, it sounds too good to be true. I have read too many false rumors and so many unimpressive new products since 5D mark II that I have a large grain of salt. 

There are two ways this could be spoiled: 
1) this does not happen 
2) 5D mark III is not even close I (among the other HDSLR people) would hope it to be (e.g. Having Digic V, fixing the aliasing and resolution problems on video). I use the 5D mark II for video about 80% of the use, so the video section plays the most major role in the choice to upgrade or not to upgrade. I have shot ~10 terabytes of original footage with my 5D mark II. 

The latter could happen if the camera is pushed out too early and the essential upgrades are descoped like have been the case with 7D, 550D, 600D, 60D. I am sincerely hoping that it takes so long for Canon to update 5D mark II because they want to make it perfect. The hopes are so high for the 5D mark III that they better fix the video problems before they release it, delaying is better than releasing without improvement. If the severe video aliasing and moire would still be in 5D mark III, I would give up and continue with the 5D mark II until I can afford RED somewhere in the distant future. I don't care how many autofocus points, optical viewfinder or anything like that, 5D mark II is perfectly sufficient for still images. In still photos, 5D mark II does everything I want and I can concentrate on trying to make great pictures rather than to the tool I use to do them. However, for 5D mark III absolutely essential: I want professional cinematic image quality on my video footage instead.

So I hope that when a 5D mark III rumor comes true, no matter when (now, later, distant future), it holds to the anticipation this model will have on it. The need for serious upgrade on the video processing side is such that I hope that Canon listens and acts for it. The camera has huge potential but as it is now (all models), they are all deeply flawed, they produce deficient footage and lots of effort is needed to avoid e.g. the aliasing problem and very often footage is ruined by aliasing and it can be only noticed afterwards when viewing on computer. 5D mark III - the choices are: 1) no more aliasing 2) no more Canon.


----------



## gene_can_sing (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*

Catz, I agree with you 100%.

With that said, I really think Canon is going DOWNHILL FAST with regard to video, especially since it seems like they have NOTHING to show at NAB except a few PL mount lenses. That's 2 years in a row that Canon has essentially sat out at NAB.

It's really strange because they accidentally created the new niche of affordable, interchangeable lens video cameras. Instead of capitalizing on it, they've let the lead slip away on a market they could have easily owned. Panasonic and Sony have are releasing and announcing great new video products and Canon instead keeps updating their fixed lens video cameras (their only showing at NAB) that nobody wants to buy anymore, and no DSLR that addresses the moire problem.

They really baffle me as a company. They created a new market with the 5D and 7D, which they essentially owned but they seem to be content just milking profits and not innovating or releasing any new products at all, just re-hashes of existing cameras.

If they keep this up, they will always be strictly a stills company when they could have been so much more.

I probably would have jumped ship by now to Panasonic, except I own some nice Canon lenses, and Panny has the lame 2x crop. But Sony is starting to look really good for video guys. Even Nikon is starting to realize how valuable DSLR video really is to profits, with their upcoming cameras

With Sony being so aggressive lately with their camera stuff, I would not be surprised at all if they over took Canon in the near future, not only in DSLR video, but in Still as well. Canon is playing it way too slow and way too safe, which is becoming not safe.

But yes, for video the 5D3 is do-or-die for Canon. If the 5D3 has the moire and aliasing problem still, Canon will be completely done for video. 

Which would probably make the stills people happy. hehe.


----------



## HughHowey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*

I think you are understating Canon's commitment to video. Look at what was added to the 60D and what was taken away: Swivel screen, something video people want and something stills purist sneer at. Microadjust: Something stills people are in arms over and something video people couldn't care less about. If the next 5D has a swivel screen (something I, amazingly to myself, can't discount), it shows that they understand the dual market they helped usher into being.

I think it's a little like the mirrorless market. Canon is terrified of two competing threats: Cannibalization of its own markets from within and loss of markets from without. If they don't go video, offer mirrorless, etc., they miss out on new money. If they do, they risk losing old money. They seem to be taking the cautious approach, feeling out the consumer, tacking more like a tanker and less like a sloop.

Which is frustrating for those of us emotionally and financially invested in the company. I would LOVE to have a small, mirrorless Canon to add to my pack. It wouldn't replace my camera, it would just go with me on different sorts of outings. Canon underestimates (shockingly) its brand loyalty. Most DSLR users I know love their S95s or G11s or what-not. Canon should branch out as far and as fast as humanly possible. We will meet them in all corners.


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*



HughHowey said:


> I think you are understating Canon's commitment to video. Look at what was added to the 60D and what was taken away: Swivel screen, something video people want and something stills purist sneer at. Microadjust: Something stills people are in arms over and something video people couldn't care less about.
> 
> So... you think that Canon took away AF microadjust from the 60D just to please video users?? I think not. It was removed to differentiate product levels, and the swivel screen was added to compete with other manufacturers. it comes in just as handy for stills users as it does for video.


----------



## gene_can_sing (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*

I've never really understood Still photographer's aversion to a flip LCD screen. To me, even if I only shot stills, I would still want a flip screen because it allows so much flexibility.

As a video guy who has a 60d, I hardly ever use the Flip Screen. I have a Z-Finder attached, but there are times when I just un-do the gorilla plate bolts (takes 10 seconds), and flip out the screen for those odd angles.

Even if you only use it occasionally, the flip screen is much nicer than having the screen locked off. Cannot see any advantage to a locked LCD functionality wise. Some say a flip screen weakens the body, but the only way to test that is if you drop the camera, and flip screen or not, the camera probably will be F#@$ED.


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*



gene_can_sing said:


> I've never really understood Still photographer's aversion to a flip LCD screen. To me, even if I only shot stills, I would still want a flip screen because it allows so much flexibility.
> 
> As a video guy who has a 60d, I hardly ever use the Flip Screen. I have a Z-Finder attached, but there are times when I just un-do the gorilla plate bolts (takes 10 seconds), and flip out the screen for those odd angles.
> 
> Even if you only use it occasionally, the flip screen is much nicer than having the screen locked off. Cannot see any advantage to a locked LCD functionality wise. Some say a flip screen weakens the body, but the only way to test that is if you drop the camera, and flip screen or not, the camera probably will be F#@$ED.



I agree. I've taken photos with my wifes G11 at a concert where I had to hold the camera high over my head and the flip screen allowed me to frame the image. It can be folded in for storage, and in that position, it is probably less susceptable to breakage.


----------



## te4o (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*

@Catz & @ Gene can sing:
I totally agree with your dissatisfaction. I'd add the stills IQ to the discontent. Borrowed a 5D2 for a week: I can't understand how is it possible to praise a camera with a noise issue like this! After the sun went down all my shots went over-noisy from ISO 400 upwards!?! DR abstruse, massive loss of detail in the dark areas... Does this happen in 2011 with every camera? Is it acceptable to be praising IQ like this in 2011. If we had 2008 OK, but in 2011 FF is not a novelty anymore. I cannot understand why people are still rushing to spend $2500 on it, even if they think they'd save 1000 from the introductory price. 5D2 looks really cheaper to me than its current price.


----------



## Stone (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*



gene_can_sing said:


> I've never really understood Still photographer's aversion to a flip LCD screen. To me, even if I only shot stills, I would still want a flip screen because it allows so much flexibility.
> 
> As a video guy who has a 60d, I hardly ever use the Flip Screen. I have a Z-Finder attached, but there are times when I just un-do the gorilla plate bolts (takes 10 seconds), and flip out the screen for those odd angles.
> 
> Even if you only use it occasionally, the flip screen is much nicer than having the screen locked off. Cannot see any advantage to a locked LCD functionality wise. Some say a flip screen weakens the body, but the only way to test that is if you drop the camera, and flip screen or not, the camera probably will be F#@$ED.



As someone who cares very little for video I'll chime in. I use my cameras in all kinds of conditions and they get treated quite harshly at times. One of the main concerns is the impact that a swivel lcd will have on weather sealing, to me it's just another part to get broken resulting in a costly repair or another place for water to get in if I'm shooting in challenging conditions. So my main concern is the integrity of the body itself, maybe Canon has worked this out, maybe not. The long term durability of swivel LCDs has yet to be determined.

Also I have a dedicated video camera and I can't help but feel that even though video adds very little to the cost of a DSLR, that money could be better spent on improved weather sealing, and or more features. Until af performance rivals a traditional video camera, DSLR video is something I'll probably never use, but a 5DIII with improved af and dynamic range along with top notch weather sealing is something I would use every single day....


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*

I've used flip out screens on Camcorders since they first came out 30 years ago, and on point and shoot cameras as well. I've never broken one, or even had a friend break one.

Undoubtedly, reliability will be reduced, and they will provide a path for moisture leakage if the seals fail.

I like them not for video, a DSLR is not a camcorder, but for stills. I can't bend down to take low angle shots, my back and legs just can't do it. I've tried the Canon angle finder, and it really is not that good.

So, it is a compromise I'm willing to take, but, I do not realistically expect it to happen on the pro level cameras ... ever.


----------



## martinelliminimo (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*

dammit... this better be true! i just sold my 7d and battery grip because of this rumor for 1500! but i am now seeing everybody doubt... shit i'm pisssed.


----------



## barton springs (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*

Please don't quote from any sources like this anymore when
you know 100% it's just bunk. This isn't the first time either
but this is so bad it's worth letting you know about it.

It's like you just want to fill space with no real news out there.


----------



## EYEONE (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*

The website is called CanonRumors.com...


----------



## Macadameane (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*



barton springs said:


> Please don't quote from any sources like this anymore when
> you know 100% it's just bunk. This isn't the first time either
> but this is so bad it's worth letting you know about it.
> 
> It's like you just want to fill space with no real news out there.



I enjoy it. Besides, it is labeled CR0 meaning its highly improbably or a joke.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*



barton springs said:


> Please don't quote from any sources like this anymore when
> you know 100% it's just bunk. This isn't the first time either
> but this is so bad it's worth letting you know about it.
> 
> It's like you just want to fill space with no real news out there.





EYEONE said:


> The website is called CanonRumors.com...



LOL


----------



## jebrady03 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*

Does this now get upgraded from CR0 to CR0.5 or CR1 because of this:



Canon Rumors said:


> NL and I may have been sent the same info about an upcoming DSLR announcement.</p>
> <p>Apparently a new â€œproâ€ camera will be announced in the next month. One of the key features is said to be the very wanted continuous focus in video mode.</p>
> <p>No word whether or not itâ€™s a 1Ds or a 5D2 replacement.</p>
> <p><strong>CRâ€™s Take
> ...



??


----------



## edula (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*



jebrady03 said:


> Does this now get upgraded from CR0 to CR0.5 or CR1 because of this: ?


My thoughts exactly...


----------



## alipaulphotography (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*

I still find it unlikely - but I hope it's true...

Damn I hate premature excitement


----------



## chadders (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*

Well, I've just been to my local photograhic shop and they are doing a deal on the 5D II (body only) and the 5D II with 24-105 L IS USM. In both cases they are including a free BG-E6 grip.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*



Canon Rumors said:


> Not likely. I think Iâ€™ll see a 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x before I see a 7D Mark II.


Whoa, pretty bold statement here!


----------



## iaind (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*



chadders said:


> Well, I've just been to my local photograhic shop and they are doing a deal on the 5D II (body only) and the 5D II with 24-105 L IS USM. In both cases they are including a free BG-E6 grip.



At least two UK firms are doing free grip with any 5DII (inc 24-70 2.8)
Either a seasonal offer to boost sales or sign of announcement of replacement.
Only time will tell.


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*



alipaulphotography said:


> Damn I hate premature excitement



and every straight woman too, i'm sure


----------



## Jamesy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*

Anyone seen this yet? A Chinese commercial for the 5D3. 28MP, 45 Cross type sensors...

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjg0NTgzMTQ4.html


----------



## bikersbeard (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 5D Mark III & 7D Mark II Within a Month! [CR0]*

its fake, done by some student apparently..


----------

